# Help!!! Need to buy Decapeptyl with overseas prescriptions to use on Saturday



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Everyone,

Had email from Larissa in Isida today to say they had an egg donor for us but I need to be able to take Decapeptyl in next few days to be able to cycle this month.

Tried the Italian Pharmacy but there is a national holiday tomorrow and have missed the courier for today so wont receive it in time. Oh why oh why didn't I check my emails this morning.  

Left a message with own GP in the hopes that he will rewrite the prescription for me to buy it locally.

Do any of you now where I might be able to take the prescription to in the UK tomorrow or fax overseas for delivery Saturday

Many Thanks Pinky


----------



## roze (Mar 20, 2004)

Can Farmacia Cerati do a same day courier on Saturday?  There must be other pharmacies in Europe that can despatch decap for you. I don't think that you can get this in the UK unless a private consultant can write a private prescription for you.

Hope someone else can assist better.

best of luck

roze


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Hi Pinky,

I found this information from IVF Connections from someone who has filled international prescriptions with the UK pharmacy. I have copied the post - it may be of some help - worth a try.

"Email Howard at the International Pharmacy:

[email protected]

I found that I got the quickest replies when I used email rather than telephone. They are in London and can do next day delivery.

He will need you to email him a prescription from your clinic - maybe you should do an email now asking for a quick reply to find out if he can accept a script."

This may not be relevant.... but can't think of anything else other than this chemist in Central London who may be able to help or give more info.

http://www.johnbellcroyden.co.uk/index_store.htm

Roze has good suggestions though.

Finally, you do have some leeway on the Decap injection - it depends on what day you are and what day they are saying you need to inject - a day out may not be an issue. When I did my cycle I was able to take it anytime from day 18 - 21 and even a few days beyond and was late a couple of days with no problem. Can you double check this with Larissa?

Best of luck,

Daisy
x


----------



## Pinkytails (Mar 2, 2008)

Many Thanks Roze and daisyg,

Its lovely to see you have your babies  

I will bear both options in mind tomorrow.  Saturday is Day 24 of my cycle and I think thats the latest day they want to do the jab. I usually have a 32 day cycle so already had a few extra days.

My darling GP, give that man a medal   saw me after surgery tonight and wrote me an NHS script.

I just have to wait until tomorrow morning to see if the pharmacy can order it in    If not I will certainly follow up all other leads.

I know if I cant go ahead this month I can cycle next month BUT we all know that that feels like a million years.

Pinky


----------

